# too much fruit?



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Tucker has recently gotten the munchies for fruit! He's really into pears and apples. For a while, all I could get him to eat is his kibble, but he's getting into the fruit...still won't eat any kind of bug, canned..live..or frozen. But, I'm glad he's getting into fruit. Is there a limit on how much fruit he can eat, or are there any kinds of fruit he shouldn't be eating?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

My standard for fruit and vegetables is about a teaspoon a night. I'd stay away from anything too acidic (in case it might upset ones tummy) or anything sticky (it gets stuck in their teeth). Roses favorites (in order) watermelon, cantelope, apples, banana, pears, applesauce ... You might try some sweet peas to see if yours will eat them. They fall somewhere in the cantelope/apple range for Rose (nothing tops watermelon).

Even Poptart, who wouldn't touch anything but a bug or kibble, finally caved when offered watermelon.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> My standard for fruit and vegetables is about a teaspoon a night. I'd stay away from anything too acidic (in case it might upset ones tummy) or anything sticky (it gets stuck in their teeth). Roses favorites (in order) watermelon, cantelope, apples, banana, pears, applesauce ... You might try some sweet peas to see if yours will eat them. They fall somewhere in the cantelope/apple range for Rose (nothing tops watermelon).
> 
> Even Poptart, who wouldn't touch anything but a bug or kibble, finally caved when offered watermelon.


Oooo, thanks for the idea!! I'll have to try some watermelon!

Eva's not really into the fruit &/or veggies thing yet... She ate like an eighth of a raspberry earlier today, but so far the only treat I've tried that she actually seems to like are mealworms. Of course, the first time I tried to give her one of those even, she was like "what on earth is this?" and acted completely uninterested - now she LOVES them.

I have some apricot (+mixed fruits) baby food in the fridge too. (No, I don't have children... I'm weird, I know, but I like the taste.) I wonder if she'd like that...

(Edit: she did seem to like the apricot baby food... didn't eat much, but definitely showed interest.  ...annnd now I'm so going to eat the rest.  )


----------



## HedgiLover (Jan 21, 2009)

My Hedgie Prickles LOVES Banana!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bruno loves banana and apple!


----------



## ruky&pi (Oct 4, 2013)

My hedgie (pi) seemed to really like bannanas but everytime he tries eatin someche does the weird self annoiting thing where he kinda spits it bak on.his quills.. then **** try eatn more and itll happen again until he.gives up and jus goes to his cat food


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just FYI, this thread is 4 years old. So in the future if you have a question remember to start your own thread rather than adding to an old one.


----------



## ruky&pi (Oct 4, 2013)

Lol thanks i figured that out a lil late haha


----------



## henrythehedgehog2003 (Sep 3, 2014)

My hedgehog likes fruits such as melon and mango.


----------

